# Bearwood Lakes, Sat 7th May, 2.30pm



## Ethan (May 5, 2016)

Anyone interested in a game? Course should be in good shape, and new 16th green approach in play.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Martin but I'm already committed to playing in a medal on Saturday. Looking forward to seeing the changes on 16th, Slasher showed me some pics and looks like a big improvement.


----------



## Twire (May 5, 2016)

Can I let you know later tomorrow Martin? I'm up this weekend but might be drafted into a club match on Saturday to make up the numbers, but won't know until tomorrow.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 5, 2016)

Gosh - I've told my Mrs I am not playing on Saturday and she is planning for us to do our next section of the North Downs Way...

But you are only 20miles and 34mins without traffic...oh dear...

I don't think I can - D-rats!


----------



## Ethan (May 5, 2016)

Twire said:



			Can I let you know later tomorrow Martin? I'm up this weekend but might be drafted into a club match on Saturday to make up the numbers, but won't know until tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Ethan (May 5, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Gosh - I've told my Mrs I am not playing on Saturday and she is planning for us to do our next section of the North Downs Way...

But you are only 20miles and 34mins without traffic...oh dear...

I don't think I can - D-rats! 

Click to expand...

Another time, maybe?


----------



## Crow (May 5, 2016)

I'm playing a qualifier on Sunday so it's unlikely I'll get a pass for Saturday, but it'll probably be my last qualifier for a while so hopefully I'll be okay for the next time, been hoping to be free for one of your kind invitations for months.


----------



## Foxholer (May 5, 2016)

I'm committed elsewhere, but can whole-heartedly recommend this!

Great course and company!


----------



## vkurup (May 5, 2016)

just saw this.. blistering barnacles..  havent played BL in about 6-8mths (but then havent played much either).  I could have done it, but promised the Mrs that we will go and pick the tiles and paint for the house.  Living on a building site is no fun and not recommended... let me see if she lets me get out. Its only 30 min drive.

Is the 16th a P5 with a blind tee shot and a dip in front of the green?  What was wrong with that one?
Has someone fixed the 14th? P3 with water all the way on the right hand side.  If you find a lot of Wilsons with Red-Blue dots then pl return them to me.


----------



## Ethan (May 6, 2016)

vkurup said:



			just saw this.. blistering barnacles..  havent played BL in about 6-8mths (but then havent played much either).  I could have done it, but promised the Mrs that we will go and pick the tiles and paint for the house.  Living on a building site is no fun and not recommended... let me see if she lets me get out. Its only 30 min drive.

Is the 16th a P5 with a blind tee shot and a dip in front of the green?  What was wrong with that one?
Has someone fixed the 14th? P3 with water all the way on the right hand side.  If you find a lot of Wilsons with Red-Blue dots then pl return them to me.
		
Click to expand...

Most players playing the 16th can't reach in two so all laid up into the same place. The value of a good drive compared to a mediocre one then only changed the club needed to lay up. So they have raised the run up to the green to offer more options to hit it closer to the green.


----------



## Smiffy (May 6, 2016)

Ethan said:



			Most players playing the 16th can't reach in two so all laid up into the same place.
		
Click to expand...

Has never stopped Slasher having a go at it!!
I've seen his second shots end up in some truly weird and wonderful places....


----------



## Twire (May 6, 2016)

I'm ok for tomorrow Martin.


----------



## Ethan (May 6, 2016)

Twire said:



			I'm ok for tomorrow Martin.
		
Click to expand...

That is good. See you then. 

Anyone else?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2016)

am teeing off in the medal at 12.10 - don't laugh if you spot me hacking my way up 7 around 1.45!!


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			am teeing off in the medal at 12.10 - don't laugh if you spot me hacking my way up 7 around 1.45!!
		
Click to expand...



You'll get further than the 2nd hole in just over an hour and a half won't you mush?


----------



## Ethan (May 7, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			am teeing off in the medal at 12.10 - don't laugh if you spot me hacking my way up 7 around 1.45!!
		
Click to expand...

Back up the first, you mean?


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2016)

Ethan said:



			Back up the first, you mean?
		
Click to expand...

quite possibly!!


----------



## Twire (May 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			am teeing off in the medal at 12.10 - don't laugh if you spot me hacking my way up 7 around 1.45!!
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't miss you Paul with that hi viz shirt you had on  Good to see you after.


----------

